# Cycling with a hernia?



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

I've been training hard for some upcoming rides, but suspected for a while that I might have a hernia. Last week, I finally went in for a CT scan and, sure enough, I have a hernia and an appointment with a surgeon.

This is killing me, since I had a 100-mile ride in the plans for this coming weekend and a one-day double-century scheduled for mid-July.

Here's the question. (Yes, I know that this is probably not the best place for medical advice, but I am looking for some indication from anyone who may have some expertise.) Can I delay surgery and continue riding as planned, or do I risk causing some serious damage?

If I proceed with the surgery now, does anyone know how long it will be before I can be back on the bike?


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

You didn't mention what kind of hernia you have?

I had a triple umbilical hernia and it took about 6 weeks before I could get back to normal activity. I had quite a hunk of meat cut out. 

I can tell you this you use your ab muscles for everything. Even brushing you teeth requires abs. 

In my case I couldn't wait to get my surgery as it had ruptured and was getting infected with puss oozing out my belly button.


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

Mine is in the groin, where the leg and body join. My first clue was a swollen testicle; now, I'm beginning to feel some pain.

I have not yet talked this through with the surgeon.


----------



## Pirx (Aug 9, 2009)

Stratocruiser said:


> Mine is in the groin, where the leg and body join. My first clue was a swollen testicle; now, I'm beginning to feel some pain.


That's not good. You definitely don't want to do a century like that. Emergency surgery is never a good thing.



Stratocruiser said:


> I have not yet talked this through with the surgeon.


Talk to him, and get a second opinion if you like or feel the need; don't get advice from strangers on the internet. It also depends what kind of procedure he does/recommends. There's many different ways to fix a hernia. How soon you can resume activity depends on what procedure is chosen.


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. Good points. My hardest challenge might be convincing my riding buddies that I just can't do it! They hope that I'll push through and deal with it sometime after mid-July, but I think that would probably be a big mistake.


----------



## leadout_kv (Feb 7, 2011)

Lets put this into perspective.

If you neglect your health you may not be cycling for much longer than just a hernia recovery. Take care of your health first and you'll be back. If it takes a little longer to recover be happy you'll be able to get back to cycling at some point.

Bottom line - your health comes first.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Went through this a year ago. If you have pain, don't **** around with it. Pain/tenderness/swelling means something has changed, and not for the better. 

Get it fixed. Get better. Get back on the bike.


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

LubbersLine, thank you. Your comments certainly put it into proper perspective!


----------



## forge55b (Jan 30, 2011)

It's like a ticking bomb that you don't know the timer to and riding on it makes the timer go faster.....

Forget the riding until you are 100%, as everyone else said, better to take care of it early than wait to get it done later as it gets worse.


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

Thanks for the confirmation, guys. Your comments make it much easier for me to get this dealt with ASAP.


----------



## heathb (Nov 1, 2008)

I agree with everyone else. 

Your hernia sounds like it's in a bad place, where your ability to deliver power to the pedals might be compromised if you continue.

Ain't no way I'd be doing a century with a swollen testical. In my case mine ruptured through the belly button when I was doing crunches. I was pumping them out and all the sudden blood squirted all over the wall and then things started stinking from the infection. 

Luckily I had a very good surgeon and I've never had a problem with it since and its been about 20 years.


----------



## Hundminen (Mar 21, 2011)

I had an inguinal (groin) hernia 10 years ago, back when playing squash was my sport of choice (until my knees finally gave out a couple years ago). I can say get the surgery done as soon as possible. These things can get bad real quick especially if you overdo it. You have to be very careful.

I'm lucky, I live in Toronto, not too far from the famous Shouldice hernia clinic, and it was a real pleasant experience there. They repair hernias the old fashioned way (no mesh), and they had me back on my feet the same day as the surgery. Was doing long hikes within 2 to 3 days, and then back on the squash court playing at my local club within 7 days. Was 100% full out within 2 weeks. No issues since.


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

Hundminen, sounds great! Thanks for the encouragement about the possibility for a speedy recovery.


----------



## RJP Diver (Jul 2, 2010)

Stratocruiser said:


> Hundminen, sounds great! Thanks for the encouragement about the possibility for a speedy recovery.


Keep in mind that your primary goal should be "best long-term repair", not "fastest possible recovery."

:thumbsup:

Talk to your doctor - there are pro's and con's to everything.

I went with a open repair, mesh procedure because in my situation it provided the lowest recurrence potential with the same (longer than cited above) recovery period as a laporoscopic procedure.


----------



## jacrider (May 2, 2011)

Not really answering your question, but more on hernia treatment. I have had 4 repairs done. Two mesh repairs on one side, the had to be removed to be repaired with stainless thread. Then one repair on the other side. Check out Shouldice Hospital, it is a worldwide center of excellence. I can't post a link to their site, but it is "shouldice dot com".

A bit old-school in that you spend two or three days in the hospital. Then 4 days or so at home, then you can return to activity at your own pace. I haven't had any recurring problems with either of their repairs. The hospital is in Toronto, but they have trained doctors all over the world who continue to do their procedures. When I was there both times, us Canadians were the minority of the patients.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

I had an inguinal (same as yours) hernia surgery about 10 years ago. I was living in south bend, so I had the same surgeon that does the notre dame football guys. I think that was important, as he understood athletes. he recommended the Ti mesh over the laproscope, because for sports it would be more durable. I was on the rollers 10 days after surgery, right after the office follow up. 2 tips: its important to walk around as much as possible the day after surgery, and walk as much as possible for the days leading up to the follow up visit. it will quicken recovery. second, for the first week, carry around a small throw pillow. if you have to cough, place pillow over hernia area and lightly press during cough. it will avoid horrible pain. trust me. all in all, it wasn't so bad, I think I raced 5 weeks post surgery. good luck.


----------



## Stratocruiser (Jan 18, 2010)

Thank you all for your comments. I met with the surgeon yesterday, and we reviewed the CT scans together. While there appears to be an inguinal hernia on both sides, the size and location is such that there is neither urgency nor necessity of surgery. We talked freely about my upcoming rides, with which he was quite familiar. (His partner in the surgery practice is a road cyclist.) He felt that I should be free to proceed with these planned rides, and I have scheduled surgery to correct the hernias a couple of weeks after my upcoming double century.


----------



## tbsurf (Apr 15, 2010)

I went through this a year and a half ago with an inguinal (groin) hernia. I had the surgery scheduled ASAP when it was diagnosed. Talk to your doctor about what you can or cannot do. I recommend getting it over with, the sooner to resume your normal life. You need to give it enough time to heal post-surgery, as you will not want to go through this process twice. Good luck, TB


----------

